# Saitek Pro Flight Yoke System



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

anyone have experience with the above? any info etc?

im wanting to use it with tom clanceys H.A.W.X, ive been talking to a friend at work who plays on the flight simulators but he has no experience with the game (his pc cant play it) or the controller!

i have the game (free with gpu) and im considering the controller, i havent played the game because its rubbish with the mouse+keyboard

any info welcome


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

Well for hawk a joystick type controller would be best the yoke is mainly for flight simulator type games where you fly passenger air craft like the 747 and such. Here is what I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102507&Tpk=saitek X52 and it works really good on hawk and flight simulator X if you are going to be only playing hawk with it the the X52 is a great buy but If you plan on getting Flight Simulator X or a similar game then a yoke would be a good idea but when flying military air craft a joystick works much better.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

HAWX is best with a joystick, yoke's are good for actual flight simulators such as Microsoft flight simulator, X-Plane, etc.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

can you tell me how joystick would be better? to me the yoke looks more realistic so it should feel more realistic?

i would have thought the joystick for helicopter and yoke for planes?


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> can you tell me how joystick would be better? to me the yoke looks more realistic so it should feel more realistic?
> 
> i would have thought the joystick for helicopter and yoke for planes?


Fighter/attack/strike/close air support aircraft use a stick, only civilian and bomber style aircraft use a yoke(with a couple exceptions, such as the P38 lightning II fighter).

HAWX isnt really realistic anyhow... if you want realism, Flight Simulator X.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Fighter/attack/strike/close air support aircraft use a stick, only civilian and bomber style aircraft use a yoke(with a couple exceptions, such as the P38 lightning II fighter).
> 
> HAWX isnt really realistic anyhow... if you want realism, Flight Simulator X.



+1 Hawk is just a fun game to play with the flight controls and the game is not good enough to spend a lot of money for nice controllers if you won't to get into some real flying then get Flight Simulator X like bomber said. If not then just get you a cheap joystick to play Hawk with because I promise it does get old very quickly well it did to me anyways.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

Fatback said:


> +1 Hawk is just a fun game to play with the flight controls and the game is not good enough to spend a lot of money for nice controllers if you won't to get into some real flying then get Flight Simulator X like bomber said. If not then just get you a cheap joystick to play Hawk with because I promise it does get old very quickly well it did to me anyways.



yeh thats prob why i got the game free with my gpu lol

i think im gonna drop this subject, i think the flight sim looks too boring for me to spend £100 on the yoke


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

Lets put it this way, HAWX is fun and all, but not for serious simulation. You could have just as much fun with a $20 joystick as with a $100 joystick in HAWX, its a flight simulator where it really counts. But i will say, hawx is horrible without a joystick, a joystick no matter of the quality is pretty much required


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> yeh thats prob why i got the game free with my gpu lol
> 
> i think im gonna drop this subject, i think the flight sim looks too boring for me to spend £100 on the yoke



It does get a little boring at times especially on the long missions I really don't play it much anymore because I just don't find it inserting as much as when I first got it. Hawk is not a bad game just really like with any flying game it is repetitive and after flying around and shooting things it just become more annoying the joyful.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

Fatback said:


> It does get a little boring at times especially on the long missions I really don't play it much anymore because I just don't find it inserting as much as when I first got it. Hawk is not a bad game just really like with any flying game it is repetitive and after flying around and shooting things it just become more annoying the joyful.


Thats the problem with *combat* flying *games*. Actual simulators arent boring, as they are meant to simulate actually flying


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Thats the problem with *combat* flying *games*. Actual simulators arent boring, as they are meant to simulate actually flying



I think Flight Simulator X is a really good game but when I have to do those 45min to and hour and a half long missions I can't stand it it drives me crazy just flying In a straight line the whole time with the occasional turn very boring Usually I will put it on Auto pilot and go do something else. I really like to do the missions where I have to land the plane those are my favorite and I'm getting pretty good at landing on the bus .


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

Fatback said:


> I think Flight Simulator X is a really good *game* but when I have to do those 45min to and hour and a half long missions I can't stand it it drives me crazy just flying In a straight line the whole time with the occasional turn very boring Usually I will put it on Auto pilot and go do something else. I really like to do the missions where I have to land the plane those are my favorite and I'm getting pretty good at landing on the bus .


*SIMULATOR!!!!*

Sorry, but its a simulator, not a game. And yes, there is a difference


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

yeh so its defo not for me then... stuff that lol


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> yeh so its defo not for me then... stuff that lol


My opinion for you would be sell the game, and use it towards modern wafare 2


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> *SIMULATOR!!!!*
> 
> Sorry, but its a simulator, not a game. And yes, there is a difference



God sorry simulator lol and yes I do know there is a difference between a game and a simulator but weather it is a game or simulator it can get pretty boring on long missions although I have finished them all expect for that very last one the simulator has pretty good replay value but I don't do any mission over 30mins anymore.



funkysnair said:


> yeh so its defo not for me then... stuff that lol



Yea it's not for every body you have to have a lot of patients


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

by the time i'd come to land the plane i would have consumed too much beer and would not have the ability to land it lol


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> by the time i'd come to land the plane i would have consumed too much beer and would not have the ability to land it lol



lol I would love to see a the video of you trying to fly and land that plane while drunk that would be hilarious. There are some fun missions like the one where you have to land on a moving bus or race a truck down the runway.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> by the time i'd come to land the plane i would have consumed too much beer and would not have the ability to land it lol


I can see it now:


> was i supposed to pull the landing gear?Maybe i was supposed to slow down? Oh, wait, i didnt put the flaps out either. Damn, i just failed that mission.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I can see it now:



I'm not drunk and I still do that some times I have landed with the landing gear up plenty of times if I was drunk I don't think I could keep the plane in the air.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 22, 2009)

hehe....

usualy by the end off all games i play im well intoxicated


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> hehe....
> 
> usualy by the end off all games i play im well intoxicated



You sound like my friend we where playing halo 3 on xbox live one night and I look at him and he is just running into a wall I couldn't stop laughing after the game was over I asked him what he was doing he said he was to drunk to find his way around and that he was going to bed that was one of the funniest thing I have seen somebody do on a online game yet.


----------

